# TLF "Keep Off The Grass" Sign?



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Saw this in CW's recent video... Apparently it was a sign TLF Store used to sell? Didn't see it available... anyone know the deal?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

sean_h said:


> Saw this in CE's recent video... Apparently it was a sign TLF Store used to sell? Didn't see it available... anyone know the deal?


I did a small run of those a few years ago. Maybe I'll do another one one of these days. :thumbup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I need a sign for this scenario:



I'm thinking about a camera system just to figure out which neighbor isn't cleaning up.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Lawn Care Nut had or has something similar for sale.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes LCN has some. Has the domination line sign too. I'd like to see that in the wild haha.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I need a sign for this scenario:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about a camera system just to figure out which neighbor isn't cleaning up.


Ah yes that's what the security cameras are for. Can drop it off at the owner's house if you recognize the dog


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Would buy... getting kind of irritated with people thinking it's acceptable to walk their dogs into my yard and stop to let them kick up the turf and sniff around and piss everywhere.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Had this discussion on my community forum two days ago. I'm the only one in the whole community that has signs on the lawn about keeping pets off the lawn. So far so good.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I want one to encourage folks to touch it, barefoot it, etc. I get it with cool-season lawns getting "mussed up" from errant foot traffic. Ruins the stripe pattern. But that's not really an issue on reel-low turf and I love letting folks get up close and check it out. I don't have a sidewalk on my side of the street so no real issue with unauthorized quadruped access, but even that doesn't seem to faze Bermuda (I'm a dog owner) and I would only get annoyed if someone left behind the evidence or didn't ring the bell should they be caught unprepared.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I put this out when overseeding. Apparently, it irritates a neighbor down the street, so I just leave it in all the time out of spite.

I felt the need to have a big enough sign after some neighborhood kids did this.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I would be interested, would be something cool to put up in the garage.


----------

